# Rabbit chewing on plastic litter pan



## michellexgix (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi everyone. I was cleaning out my rabbits cage today and noticed that he had chewed a bit of his litter pan. His litter pan is exactly like this one - http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/shop/shop_image/product/bd17bbed38061c17540fe1fe55c07ab8.jpgexcept in blue!



Do you think this is a problem and what should I do? 



By the way he doesnt actualy use is litter pan. I just have it for a week and I am in the middle of training with no luck. I am thinking its because he is unneutered. At the moment its more like a bed even though its filled with dirty poop and pee after I scoop it up in to it. He has little chew toys that he barely chews. He isn't much of a playful rabbit, he likes to explore than play.



Is it dangerous?


----------



## tamsin (Jul 20, 2010)

I would try dangling some wooden toys so they hang in the same area he is chewing. That way he may eat them instead.

If he doesn't already then adding some hay to the tray might help. Rabbits often like to munch and eat.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jul 29, 2010)

I agree with you, neutering will likely improve his litter habits.

I stopped my buns from chewing their litterpan by covering the rim with aluminum foil, taped down. They don't seem to like the sensation of biting it, so the rim has been left alone in recent years.


----------



## bschneider13 (Jul 29, 2010)

Give him some wooden (non-treated) toys/sticks, and toilet paper rolls to chew on. I don't think chewing on his litter box is going to hurt him.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Jul 29, 2010)

Sounds like he's a bit bored. Does he get a lot of playtime outside the cage?

Unneutered bunnies can be taught to litter train (I've known a few), they just take a bit more work and aren't always 100% in their habits. 

Have you put the litter box in the corner he uses? You may even need to get a box for each corner. Also, that litter box may be a bit small for him (though you did say he uses it for a bed, so maybe not). Many rabbit owners use full-sized square cat boxes. Also, put hay in his box. Many rabbits like to munch and poop at the same time. What type of litter are you using?

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## michellexgix (Jul 31, 2010)

*funnybunnymummy wrote: *


> Sounds like he's a bit bored. Does he get a lot of playtime outside the cage?
> 
> Unneutered bunnies can be taught to litter train (I've known a few), they just take a bit more work and aren't always 100% in their habits.
> 
> ...



He gets about two hours outside the cage a day and then an extra hour the day I clean the cage.. He has toys in the cage but he dont play, bite etc with them. I got things hanging from the sides of the cage (none from the top untill i go to pet sotre and buy some) I got 'excel nature snacks' which have a flavor in them but he chewed it and dont like it lol.. I got toilet rolls, little balls, a big wood toy thingy and more whens he out for playtime but all he likes doing it exploreing, he doesnt play with these at all!!! He will climb up cushions and jump on things and all he wants to do is to get where he not allowed to go lol

I put the litter box in the corner and he used a different corner, box for each corner didnt work, he just used everywhere lol.. Nope litter box is fine size, hes a very small bun he can lie and stretch out in it and everything, hay is in his box and hay rack right on top of the box, i am using this type of litter http://enchantedlions.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/Critter_Litter.322222304.jpgwhich is the only litter I can ifnd around here, im from ireland so things there arent available here. So I have tried everything lol.. 



Oh but he hasnt nibbledon the litter pan since so thats good


----------

